# My new muzzleloader



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Got my Christmas present early tonight. it's a cva buckhorn muzzle loader! So I'm sitting here reading the book which is like total gibberish but as I go over it again and again, it slowly makes sense. Need a few accessories for it, but am going to try to shoot it tomorrow for the first time. It's a bit different than what I shot before, so it will be a fun new experience. have to get out there and practise for the 9th opener of muzzle loading season! :woohoo1: 
Got two private land doe tags left and room in the freezer. 

 Robin


----------



## Amy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Robin,
Congrats on your new muzzleloader!! I have a CVA Optima Pro Magnum that I hunt with, and I LOVE it. I used it during firearm season this year and got a nice doe. I've decided to retire my 1100. I think hunting is much more enjoyable*read"challenging"* when you know you only have one shot..
Good luck filling your tags, And freezer!!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congrat Robin on your new gun and Amy on your Doe.  Glad you gut a ML that you are happy with. I enjoyed the class we had at WWOW. We've got the Thompson Omega. I have to shoot it right handed since my husband got the thumb hole stock. He forgot I prefer to shoot left handed but that's ok.


----------



## Amy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Robin,
how was opening day of ML? Hope you bagged a big one!!


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I had to work, but I did get a button buck with the car....:rant: that was a $2700 button buck! No luck with the ML yet...think the deer moved on to their winter place already.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

hartman886 said:


> I had to work, but I did get a button buck with the car....:rant: that was a $2700 button buck! No luck with the ML yet...think the deer moved on to their winter place already.



Sorry to hear about your car, I hope you made him into jerky :evil:


----------

